# [risolto] audio mp4

## polslinux

```
USE="-qt3 -qt4 -arts -kde X dbus gtk gnome hal unicode alsa mp3 mp4 ffmpeg a52 aac flac nsplugin pcmcia pdf png policykit pulseaudio usb xine zlib xvid acpi bluetooth branding firefox gstreamer jpeg lm_sensors hddtemp ncurses consolekit mmx sse sse2 sse3 ssse3 v4l v4l2"

```

perchè nei file avi, xvid, mp3, wma, wav ecc sento l'audio mentre nei file mp4 vedo il video ma non sento l'audio?Last edited by polslinux on Thu May 20, 2010 2:46 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## darkmanPPT

posta l'errore/log che ti da il programma che ti legge gli mp4

ad esempio.

se apri con mplayer, hai già un sacco di utili informazioni

----------

## polslinux

```
** Message: don't know how to handle audio/mpeg, mpegversion=(int)4, framed=(boolean)true, codec_data=(buffer)1408, rate=(int)16000, channels=(int)1

** Message: Missing plugin: gstreamer|0.10|totem|Decoder MPEG-4 AAC|decoder-audio/mpeg, mpegversion=(int)4, framed=(boolean)true (Decoder MPEG-4 AAC)

** Message: Automatic missing codec installation not supported (helper script missing)
```

quello che ottengo con totem...preciso che ho installato gst meta bad good e base...

----------

## riverdragon

Prova ad installare media-plugins/gst-plugins-faad

----------

## polslinux

grandissimo funziona  :Smile: 

----------

